# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Zazalar Türkmen mi kürt mü?

## bozok

*Zazalar Türkmen mi kürt mü?*

 

Türkiye?deki etnik muhalefetin dinsel muhalefetle birleştirilmeye çalışılması önemli bir siyasal gündem maddesidir
Bu bağlamda Türk ulus devletine yönelik etnik muhalfetin başını çeken kürtçülük hareketi etnik açıdan büyük çoğunluğu Türk / Türkmen olan Alevi / Bektaşileri devlete karşı kendi safına çekebilmek için çok çaba harcamıştır. Bu çabaların halen sürmekte olduğunu söylemeliyiz. Hatta bu çabaların çok lokal olmakla birlikte kısmen başarılı olduğunu da dile getirmeliyiz. 
Alevileri, kürtçülüğe eklemleme çalışmalarının teorik alt yapısını hazırlamak için pekçok kitap yayımlanmış, pekçok tez ortaya atılmıştır. Teorik çalışmalar, Aleviliği ve Alevileri kürt etnisitesi ile irtibatlandırmayı hedef almıştır. Alevi inancının bir Kürt inancı olduğu, Kürtlerin sözde milli dini olan Zerdüştilik ve Yezidiliğin bir devamı ve türevi olduğu tezi ısrarla işlenmiştir. Bu iddiların gerçekle hiçbir ilgisi yoktur. Buna rağmen bu yolda hayli mesafe kat edilmiş, pekçok Alevi Türk genci kendini Kürt addetmeye başlamış ve kürtçülüğe hizmet etmiştir ve etmektedir. Bunun tek sebebi Kürtçülerin çalışmaları değildir. 

Bu yanlış yönelimde Kürtçülerle birlikte en büyük rol, başta devlet yetkililerinin inkarcı ve dışlayıcı tutumları olmak üzere Türk milliyetçiliği düşüncesinin sünni müslümanlık üzerine bina edilmesi anlayışının mimarlarına aittir. Alevilik ile Kürtlüğü aynı kefeye koyabilen ve tehlike sayan sözde milliyetçiler pekçok Türk çocuğunun kimliğini yadsımasına zemin hazırlamıştır. Yapılan feci yanlışlar yüzünden Kürtçüler, Alevilikteki baskın Türklük unsuruna rağmen Alevi gençlerini kürtçüleştirebilmişlerdir. Oysa Aleviliğin Kürtlükle ve Kürtçülükle hiçbir ilgisi yoktur. Tam tersine Alevilik, Türk kültürünün en özgün biçimlerinden biridir. 

Aleviliği, Kürtlükle ve Kürtçülükle irtibatlandırmaya çalışanlara şunları anımsatmak isteriz : 

Alevilerin büyük çoğunluğu etnik olarak Türktür, Türkmendir. Türkçe dışında bir dilleri yoktur. 

Kürtçe veya Zazaca konuşan Alevilerin de çoğunluğu aslen Türkmendir. 

İster Türkçe, ister Kürtçe veya Zazaca konuşsun hemen hemen bütün Aleviler cemlerini Türkçe yapmaktadırlar. 

Bütün nefesler / deyişler / demeler ve gülbanklar Türkçedir. 

Bütün Aleviler kendilerini Horasanlı olarak görmektedirler ve Horasan bir Türk / Türkmen yurdudur. 

Alevilerin yedi ulu ozanının tümü Türkmendir. 

Seyyid Nesimi Türkmendir. 

şah Hatai Türkmendir. 

Fuzuli Türkmendir. 

Yemini Türkmendir. 

Virani Türkmendir. 

Pir Sultan Abdal Türkmendir. 

Kul Himmet Türkmendir. 

Yedi ulu ozanın bir tek Kürtçe veya Zazaca şiiri yoktur. 

Aleviliğe ait Kürtçe veya Zazaca hiçbir belge yoktur. 

Kürt veya Zaza kökenli hiçbir Alevi / Bektaşi ulusu / önderi yoktur. 

Ahmet Yesevi, Hacı Bektaş Veli, Yunus Emre, şeyh Bedrettin Türkmendir. 

üok az sayıdaki Arnavut, Boşnak, Rum ve Bulgar?ın dışında Alevilerin hemen hemen tamamına yakını Türkmendir. 

Alevi / Bektaşi inancı eski Türk inançlarından derin izler taşır. 

Semahın, cemin, bağlamanın kökeni Türk kültürü ve İslam tarihidir. 

Dede / babalar, Türklüğe binlerce yıldır yol gösteren bilgelerin / kamların / şamanların iz sürücüleridir. 

Kürtlerin hemen hemen tamamına yakını şafii Sünnidir. 

Alevilerin katline fetva veren Ebussuudlar, İdris ? i Bitlisiler de şafii Sünni Kürttür. 

Hal böyleyken Alevilik ile Kürtlüğün veya Zazalığın ne ilgisi vardır ? 

Bu sözlerimiz yurduna ve devletine bağlı kürt yurttaşlarımıza değil, bölücü, ayrılıkçı güruhadır. Biz her etnik kimliğe saygılıyız. Sadece gerçeklerin çarpıtılmasına karşıyız. İçtenlikli bir yurtsever olduğumuz için Türk ulusunun ulusal birliğini hedef alan her hareketin karşısındayız. 

*"Cahilden Uzak Dur, Kemale Yakın ol."* .Olayları çarpıtmak isteyen aşırı uçlara. 


18.12.2007 / İnternetajans

----------


## Zazaki34

& Zazaca Hint-Avrupa dil ailesine mensup olan Kuzeybatı-İrani bir dildir. Zazalar kendi dillerini Zazaki, Kurmançki, kırdki, dımılki, ZonÃª Ma olarak adlandırırlar ve dilbiliminde de daha çok Zazaki (Zazaish, Zazaische) ve Dımli olarak tanınır. Bunun yanında Kırmancki, Dımılki, ZonÃª Ma, ZıwanÃª Ma, DÃªsımki, kırdki gibi kavramlar da sıklıla kullanılmaktadır.

& Kürtçe Hint-Avrupa dil ailesinin Hint-İrani kolunun kuzey-batı İrani grubuna girer ve Türkiye'nin doğu ve güney doğusu, Suriye'nin kuzeyi, Irak'in kuzeyi ve doğusu ve İran'ın batısında konuşulmaktadır

& Türkmence Türk dillerinin Oğuz öbeğine bağlıdır.Ural-Altay dil ailesinin altay kolundandır

Türkmence ile Zazaca arasında ne Gramer nede dil öbeği olarak en ufak bir benzlik taşımamaktadır 

Zazaca - Kürtçenin bir lehçesidir(İlk tanımda verilen Kırmançki lehçesini konuşur neredeyse Türkiyedeki bütün kürtler) yani Türki dillerden olan kırgızca , özbekçe gibi..

Aleviliğe gelince alevilik bir ırk değil dindir Arap , Kürt , Türk aleviler olabileceği gibi Zaza alevilerde olabilir. Türk kökenli aleviler ile Zaza Alevileri arasındaki benzerlikler aynı coğrafyayı paylaşmalarının bir sonucudur.. 

Zaza tarihi üzerine 100 den fazla kitap okudum ve zazaların kürt ırkının bir parçası olduğu kanısına vardım ... 

Ama önemli olan Kürt yada Türk olmak değil karşılıklı hoşgörü ve sevgi ülkemiz üzerinde oynanan oyunlara gelmeyeceğiz Bu vatan üzerinde herkez kardeştir yaşasın halkların kardeşliği...!

----------


## Zazaki34

& Zazaca Hint-Avrupa dil ailesine mensup olan Kuzeybatı-İrani bir dildir. Zazalar kendi dillerini Zazaki, Kurmançki, kırdki, dımılki, ZonÃª Ma olarak adlandırırlar ve dilbiliminde de daha çok Zazaki (Zazaish, Zazaische) ve Dımli olarak tanınır. Bunun yanında Kırmancki, Dımılki, ZonÃª Ma, ZıwanÃª Ma, DÃªsımki, kırdki gibi kavramlar da sıklıla kullanılmaktadır.

& Kürtçe Hint-Avrupa dil ailesinin Hint-İrani kolunun kuzey-batı İrani grubuna girer ve Türkiye'nin doğu ve güney doğusu, Suriye'nin kuzeyi, Irak'in kuzeyi ve doğusu ve İran'ın batısında konuşulmaktadır

& Türkmence Türk dillerinin Oğuz öbeğine bağlıdır.Ural-Altay dil ailesinin altay kolundandır

Türkmence ile Zazaca arasında ne Gramer nede dil öbeği olarak en ufak bir benzlik taşımamaktadır 

Zazaca - Kürtçenin bir lehçesidir(İlk tanımda verilen Kırmançki lehçesini konuşur neredeyse Türkiyedeki bütün kürtler) yani Türki dillerden olan kırgızca , özbekçe gibi..

Aleviliğe gelince alevilik bir ırk değil dindir Arap , Kürt , Türk aleviler olabileceği gibi Zaza alevilerde olabilir. Türk kökenli aleviler ile Zaza Alevileri arasındaki benzerlikler aynı coğrafyayı paylaşmalarının bir sonucudur.. 

Zaza tarihi üzerine 100 den fazla kitap okudum ve zazaların kürt ırkının bir parçası olduğu kanısına vardım ... 

Ama önemli olan Kürt yada Türk olmak değil karşılıklı hoşgörü ve sevgi ülkemiz üzerinde oynanan oyunlara gelmeyeceğiz Bu vatan üzerinde herkez kardeştir yaşasın halkların kardeşliği...!

----------

